# Sign This Petition To Tell Professor Warren to Release Her Corporate Legal Clients



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*In light of the recent news about Elizabeth Warren's work on behalf of corporate giants Travelers Insurance Company and LTV Steel, U.S. Senator Scott Brown sent the following letter to the Harvard Professor today asking her "to provide a complete accounting of your corporate legal clients during your years at Harvard."*

*http://www.scottbrown.com/tell-warren-to-release-her-records/*


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Done


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Signed...I still can't believe the FF union endorsed this lying pos though. I would ask how can they sleep at night but I think that's rhetorical.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Those Union leaders should be running from her at full speed...
Though I'll bet they don't, probably use the excuse that the workers weren't represented by a Union, and deserved to get raked over the coals (pun intended) by Miss Prarie Dog and her Corporate Masters. Oh and her "children" Occupy Boston will be out on Sunday to celebrate, wonder if she'll put on her formal head dress and make an appearance. As of now, the Mayor has declared the protesters will NOT be allowed to stay after all the problems last year...will keep you all informed

_BTW-Scott Brown Fundraiser/Meet & Greet at McKeon Post in Dorchester on Friday, Sept 28 starting at 6pm/tickets at the door_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would be shocked if she released such a list and even if she did I highly doubt it would be the entire list.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Done...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Those Union leaders should be running from her at full speed...


They are too busy sleeping to run away.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Done


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Done... With a smile on my face.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

signed and shared


----------

